# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần mềm >  Không uninstall phần mềm cyberlink youcam được

## chuonggoinhanvien

mình muốn gỡ bỏ phần mềm wc cyberlink youcam ra khỏi hệ thống nhưng khi vào control panel để gỡ thì nó ra thông báo là: *"the installation source for this product is not available. verify that the source exists and you can access it. c:\windows\installer\1016e84.m
*mong nhận được sự giúp đỡ của các bạn.
xin cảm ơn!

----------


## canhothegoldview

> mình muốn gỡ bỏ phần mềm wc cyberlink youcam ra khỏi hệ thống nhưng khi vào control panel để gỡ thì nó ra thông báo là: *"the installation source for this product is not available. verify that the source exists and you can access it. c:\windows\installer\1016e84.m
> *mong nhận được sự giúp đỡ của các bạn.
> xin cảm ơn!


bạn vào safe mode gỡ thử xem sao.
[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------

